#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Megahafla III

## j00zeven

Het grootste Marokkaanse feest van Nederland beleeft zijn 3e editie.

Meer dan 8 topartiesten uit Marokko.

Vredenburg Leidsche Rijn Utrecht

15.00 - 22.00 uur

Kijk voor meer info op www.marmoucha.nl

----------

